# favourite character types



## Blazeshyler (Mar 26, 2005)

helloi was just wondering what peoples favourite character types are. im curious as to whether people relate tp different characters depending on their back round.

i personally favour the strong heroine


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm especially fond of the Hero with a Mysterious Past.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 28, 2005)

The antihero...


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 28, 2005)

The truly original hero, one I've never seen before... Not that that happens very often.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 28, 2005)

I love magnetic villians. The kind you know you should hate but you just can't, because they're so much fun.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm quite fond of the hero that ticks everyone off by being a smartmouth type. Or the one that is a hero despite his/her better judgement...

Edited to add:  I also love a well-crafted sidekick.


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 31, 2005)

I like villains as well, but they have to be really clever and have a good plan how to conquer the universe (the plan, of course, will not work because of the hero,  but it is necessary to have such a plan)


----------



## Andyhug (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to say I like the arrogant type, all mouth with the skill to back it up!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 1, 2005)

I like em big and dumb. sorry, can't help it.


----------



## zorcarepublic (Apr 2, 2005)

Hmm...

I guess I like the reasonably smart people, myself, but who nevertheless have a vital flaw in their personalilty. Like they're blind to relationships, for example. Or politics.


----------



## a|one (Apr 2, 2005)

Hero: Highly intelligent, highly skilled, and highly flawed.

Villain: Even more intelligent, and extremely driven, with at least a touch of insanity.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 3, 2005)

The untouchably cool character. Such as Kalam Mekhar, Quick Ben or Mr. Wednesday


----------



## Damage1978 (Apr 7, 2005)

I like characters who are a little roguish (SP?), have a shaded past and take chances. (Han Solo types). Characters who have a unique (Mystical) ablilty also have a certain appeal.


----------



## Jay (Apr 7, 2005)

Generally, especially lately I tend to like characters that don't really stem from commonly used archetypes. Relatively recent characters that have impressed me include *Mieville's* Weaver from Perdido Street Station, *R. Scot Bakker's* Kellhus from his _Prince of Nothing_ series, and Tyrion Lannister from *George R.R*. *Martin's* _A Song of Ice and Fire_. There are some exceptions, like *Erikson's *Anomander Rake is just to dope to hate for being typical, but than again I don't like nearly as much popular characters like *Gemmell's* Druss. I guess the answer is I don't have a _typical type, _I like original creations that fit well into their given story or sometimes I like tried an true chaarcters if written exceptionally well.


----------



## Darken Rahl (Apr 8, 2005)

For the "hero", favorite character type has to be one with some moral flexibility. Not necessarily a typical rogue, but one who follows his own path with his own ethics.  The Gray Mouser springs immediately to mind, or someone like FitzChivalry Farseer or Seregil who will use whatever they have to use to complete the task they deem worthy.


For the "villian" the more evil the better, has to be shockingly evil.  Like Darken Rahl convincing a young boy to love and trust him, then pouring molten lead down his throat.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 8, 2005)

Flaws. Characters with flaws that can threaten to destroy the very things the characters spends the story trying to achieve.


----------



## Stormflame (Apr 9, 2005)

Hmmm.  My favorite character type must be the knight or warrior, who fears little, and what he/she does fear, goes into anyway.  This person loves to be out in the wilds, alone in the lands, with only a sword and steed as comfort.  This person prays to the gods for strength and is clever in everyway.


----------



## Bladecutter (Apr 13, 2005)

I like the beautiful woman types 

But thats for my own resons.


----------



## mzarynn (Apr 16, 2005)

The healers appeal to me.  Whether they heal through their knowledge of herbs, through prayer, or through magic, they are always my favorite characters.  This also carries over into my video game play.  I always choose to be Clerics or Paladins in RPGs.

Good Question!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 16, 2005)

I like the strong resolute hero.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 16, 2005)

I prefer the abject coward with the huge slice of fortune & a lime twist 

mmmm.... alcoholic


----------



## MoonLover (Apr 16, 2005)

I like the character with a dual identity. Someone who appears perfectly normal on first inspection, but as time passes lets slip his true nature, like a werewolf or a vampire.

Karen


----------



## ras'matroi (Apr 16, 2005)

i like heroes that have a deep inner conflict. and have a hard time to decide what to do and if they turn mad... the better.
on the other side i really like antiheros.

but the chrarcters i like most are usually the 'bad ones'. i don't know why but i just love some of them. maybe becaus they often are more complex and it is usually easy to predict what the hero will do.
i really liked dread in otherland. total mad but somehow i liked hi twisted charcter.


----------



## Animaiden (May 14, 2005)

My favorite character type is the Hero.  Really any Hero.

I like the unlikely heros or the ones that don't want to be heros at all and/or have questionable morals(Belgarion, Sir Apropo, FitzChivalry are favs).


----------



## smeg (May 16, 2005)

At present i'm particularly fond of the types of "hero's" like Tyrian Lanister and the Hound from ASOIAF,guess i'm tired of rags to riches hero types for now. I really liked the ending of Gemmells last rigante book in which the moidart, a not very nice guy, ends up concidereda hero by people and they make him king! after hating and fearing him, it was brilliant in its realism - good hero turns a bit dark then repents in time to save the world and die and his dad who's always been horible gets the crown!


----------



## rune (May 16, 2005)

My favourite types of characters are ones that aren't perfect and can make mistakes.  I like ones that change too and grow through out the book/series  

Also, I kinda like dark characters at times. Those with a shifty past or not so perfect morals.  Makes for an interesting read


----------



## red_temple (May 16, 2005)

I like villians that have honor.  They may be fighting for the wrong side or for the wrong reasons, but they will always keep their word or treat the "good guys" with respect.  I think it makes for an interesting dynamic when your sympathy lies with the villian as well as the hero.


----------



## DarrellR (Dec 19, 2007)

Heh I'm resurfacing this topic since I just had such a discussion with a friend of mine. We were speaking of the evolution in the sci-fi/fantasy genre and how characters seem so different these days. Many main characters can not be defined like they use to be when you could pick up a story and pinpoint your hero easily or they simply seemed almost too good to be true. So we tried to figure what were our favorite type.

Personally not sure I have one but I would say I may lean toward the anti-hero and the mysterious character. A good anti-hero example I guess would be Karsa in the Steven Erikson Malazan series or if I had to go with a defining one Riddick from the Chronicles of Riddick movie and Pitch Black. As for the mysterious a Quick Ben type where you have pieces of their past and only a glimps of their capabilities I find intriguing. I find myself wanting to "solve" them and look forward to seeing what they are capable of. 

Female characters I noticed I enjoy having a strong will and tougher than a man would suspect. In George Martin's Song and Fire series I am a big fan of Daenrys (sp) because of the strength it is taking her through will power and determination alone to achieve her goals. I respect that. In Sword of Truth while I wasn't overly fond of the series I did enjoy Kahlan and Cara more than I did Richard. Characters though like the female in Wheel of Time drove me crazy. I was hoping she would tug that braid right out of her head. 

I hear many describe Conan in Robert E. Howard's writings as anti-hero. From the films I can see that but I always thought books deeper so I am going to try and find a chance to read some of those.


----------



## white_wanderer (Dec 20, 2007)

My favourite characters are those who really don't want to be there - the accidental hero.
Joshua Calvert from Peter F Hamilton's night's dawn trilogy is one such character.  An independant trader, he just wants the money and the attention of all the young ladies.  The fact that he saved the universe was sort of thrust upon him.


----------



## BloodAndSouls (Dec 20, 2007)

Jaded, articulate, flamboyant and often arrogant princes.


----------



## Thadlerian (Dec 20, 2007)

Not necessarily as main characters, but I think a book gets really good if it has a character of the type brilliant, arrogant and cynical, with great ideas and knowledge. Not evil - beyond that, but capable of doing good if it correlates with his goal. Examples include Kellhus from _The Prince of Nothing_ series by R. Scott Bakker, and Lord Asriel from Phillip Pullman's _His Dark Materials_.


----------



## ice.monkey (Dec 20, 2007)

It's easier for me to define the character types I don't like. I can't stand the characters that seem blessed but don't actually have to work for their achievements - so I'm definitely Batman over Superman any day of the week. Also hate characters where they accidentaly accomplish something as opposed to being clever or skillful to bring about the resolution.

Goody two shoes character (Luke Skywalker) are another pet hate. I think it's because there's not much depth to the character.

I lean towards characters that are clever, experienced and skilfull but not necessarily better than everyone else (boring!) and at the moment I've got a liking for older characters - loved Gemmell's Winter Warriors for this.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd probably say the unworlded, innocent, curious hero. (Think of Garion in the Belgariad.) As for others, extremely intelligent, with power that they're reluctant to use. (Garion's family and companions.) As for villians, well, the old cliche types don't work for me....


----------



## Mark Robson (Dec 20, 2007)

I suppose I've always been a sucker for the naive boy/girl hero/heroine who eventually matures enough to save the day. As for villains, well my favourite would have to be the enigmatic bad guys who are always one step ahead of the hero, but you're not quite sure how they do it. Arrogance is great too, because then you just love to hate them.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 20, 2007)

Mark Robson said:


> I suppose I've always been a sucker for the naive boy/girl hero/heroine who eventually matures enough to save the day. As for villains, well my favourite would have to be the enigmatic bad guys who are always one step ahead of the hero, but you're not quite sure how they do it. Arrogance is great too, because then you just love to hate them.


 
I hate that old cliche arrogance thing in either side....I prefer villians who just seem really innocent, villians you can't help but like, either with sharp, clever wit or the ability to hide their evil....


----------



## Junomidge (Dec 20, 2007)

I like heroines that start out as pampered princesses and end up hardened war queens! With dragons as pets and beautiful men at their side... OK, maybe not. But I do like Robin McKinley.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 20, 2007)

ice.monkey said:


> It's easier for me to define the character types I don't like. I can't stand the characters that seem blessed but don't actually have to work for their achievements - so I'm definitely Batman over Superman any day of the week. Also hate characters where they accidentaly accomplish something as opposed to being clever or skillful to bring about the resolution.
> 
> Goody two shoes character (Luke Skywalker) are another pet hate. I think it's because there's not much depth to the character.
> 
> I lean towards characters that are clever, experienced and skilfull but not necessarily better than everyone else (boring!) and at the moment I've got a liking for older characters - loved Gemmell's Winter Warriors for this.



Older characters?  You mean like Druss?

I like older Gemmell characters.  Whether they are Druss,Jaim Grymauch or Huntseeker they have a quality that shows they have been alot through their years and been  without thinking too much of themselves.


----------



## ice.monkey (Dec 21, 2007)

> they have a quality that shows they have been alot through their years and been without thinking too much of themselves


 
Yeah that's part of it. In Gemmell's 'Winter Warriors' he has three characters that have been heroes in their past and need to wear the mantle again - Nogusta, Kebra and Bison.

I don't know if I just got fed up with young heroes or what, but I think older characters have tended to be neglected a bit as the heroic persona (with the exception of wizards which _have_ to be old apparently!!). Having the perspective of an older character can be very interesting. Instead of the innocence of youth you've got a whole lifetime of experiences to call upon. However, the image of an older character that has become disillusioned with life and / or has to redeem themselves has also been overplayed.

Whereas the older character would usually fulfill the role of a mentor in traditional stories I just like the idea of them being the hero or heroine.


----------



## Cayal (Dec 21, 2007)

Calis. nuff said.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 21, 2007)

I like the roguish loner like waylander or Jon Shannow. normally I don't go in for the evil/bad characters but some are ok like Tyrian Lanister from ASOIAF


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 21, 2007)

I like the complex reluctant or accidental hero with dark thoughts


----------



## Cayal (Dec 21, 2007)

I like open, down to earth, in touch with their emotions type heroes.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 21, 2007)

sanityassassin said:


> I like the roguish loner like waylander or Jon Shannow. normally I don't go in for the evil/bad characters but some are ok like Tyrian Lanister from ASOIAF




Thats my favorit hero.  Shannow is my fav hero in all of fantasy.  I felt more for him than i have for many heroes combined.

The anti-hero,gray hero, the one that doesnt see himself as a shining knight but does what he does cause there are no one else to do it cause of his abilities.


Thats why Gemmell is a big hero of mine , he is great with main characters like this and down to earth ,real human supporting characters.


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam Vimes and Granny Weatherwax are still some of my all time favourite characters. Both pretty much the same type.


----------



## Lith (Dec 21, 2007)

I like the straight up hero.  Not the reluctant or accidental type.  When they're done well, they're done well and aren't irritating.  Badly written moral relativity (or simply amorality) can be just as irritating as an unbelievably good character.  And I make exceptions for a number of anti-heroes, though I won't say I like them generally.  

As for princesses- er, I mean, female characters- I like ones that are strong but aren't necessarily "female role models".  That is, not warrior princesses, but with a modicum of emotional strength that doesn't require her to constantly challenge her societies norms of what women are and aren't.

And villains- I love them intelligent.  Like they might have been admirable good guys, if events and decisions had only led them different.

And then there's Sephiroth.  He's kind of class all his own.


----------



## Horizon (Dec 27, 2007)

A hero who isn't afraid to get their hands dirty, or to bend the knee when needed.


----------



## Doug Graves (Dec 28, 2007)

I like characters with deep dark secrets, like they used to be Hitler or something.  Lovely indeterminacy...it's best when things are left to our imagination.  This is what makes the "professor's/wizard's explanation" so repugnant.  It's a very lazy way to write.


----------



## Sassee (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer the characters with 'tude.  They're highly entertaining


----------



## yellowbird2525 (Jan 17, 2008)

My favoritest charactor was Drizzit; his story in the Dark Elf trilogy made me laugh & made me cry; excellent story; then I found a new favorite from Elizabeth Hayden's Rhapsody, Prophecy & Trilogy series: a giant with a major flaw! He is totally awesome but grusome as well! Absolutely adore him! his flaw you ask? since when did YOU get to be so noble? he is asked; since i ate the duke of York! read it & tell me what you think of this wonderfully delightful character!


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jan 19, 2008)

I prefer characters that may be out of their element, but are still willing to step up to the plate and do their best, and even sacrifice, when they have to.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 19, 2008)

"This is what makes the "professor's/wizard's explanation" so repugnant"

What is this explanation of which you speak?


----------



## Simple Simon (Jan 30, 2008)

> What is this explanation of which you speak?


Think he means when the old wizened professor/wizard tells the hero what happened rather than let it naturally come to the surface or not if the case may be. I could be wrong, it took me a minute to work it out myself 

My favorite arch-type is probably the hero with the tormented past like Gemmel's Skilgallon,  Donaldson's Thomas Covenant and Roland from King's Dark Tower series.

Though there's so many great characters from other profiles that it hardly seems fair naming the one.


----------



## charlie1529 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nobodys mentioned the funny charasmatic best friend, who if he didnt know the hero would definately not be involved in any of the shinanigans they're in, and whos scared but goes along with it anyway because theyre a great friends and without the best of judgements! Then definatly the loonatic type weither that be the villian or someone who you turn to for knowlegeable answers and they move all creapy-like and flick their wrists so you dont really want to be within 10 metres of them.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 27, 2009)

I said:


> Flaws. Characters with flaws that can threaten to destroy the very things the characters spends the story trying to achieve.


 
This sounds brilliant, but I'm having trouble thinking of examples. Can anyone think of characters that fit this definition (perhaps with a short description of why it applies)?


----------



## thepaladin (Feb 28, 2009)

When done right (and it's very difficult to do) I like the hero who is what he seems. The upright hero who is flawed simply by being human and doing his best to overcome that while still doing what he's called on to do. A hero who can deal with the concept of duty and even honor without becoming trite. As I said, difficult to do well.

This hero will often have to deal with duplicity and dishonor in others...without leting it crush him or drag him into the very thing he (or she) is resisting.

This was once a common character (at least to attempt) but one you see seldom now.


----------



## daisybee (Feb 28, 2009)

I like characters with a massive red self destruct button strapped to their chest. 

I like heros with mood swings, and who get stuff wrong, and make bad choices and somehow survive. 

I like villians that are charming, that look like your neighbour, that bury the evil in the casual remarks that you recall a few days later..

I like them all damaged, and in need of a holiday. I like them real I guess.

I want to be as annoyed by the hero as I am proud when he/she wins through. Not to the point I want to throw the book though.

I want to grudgingly admire the bad guy, and feel a bit naughty for it.


----------



## K. Riehl (Feb 28, 2009)

I like characters who use their brain. Who keep their cool when others loose it. Who know chances are not good but go ahead anyway.

Miles Vorkosigan, Cazaril from _The Curse of Chalion_, Mackenzie Connor from Julie Czerneda's Species Imperative Trilogy.


----------



## WJoseph (Feb 28, 2009)

My favorite characters are those who have a human and emotional side, but who never give up and exhibit superhuman will and effort.  The type of character who will fight as a matter of principle no matter what the odds, or capabilities of the enemy.


----------



## Grimward (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm with WJ.  Sturm of the first Dragonlance trilogy comes to mind, and also fits the bill as an answer to your question HB (at least in terms of how I interpreted Brian's description).  Other examples aren't too hard to find, I would think:  Ged (Sparrowhawk) from LeGuin's _*Earthsea*_ trilogy, whose pride and fear almost destroy him at the beginning of the story, then hound him throughout most of the rest of that first book, respectively.

Would just add that, in the interest of a desired level of intelligence, I look for some discretion in my favs, too.  They can't all be Elric, charging into a battle against hundreds with a thirsty Stormbringer....


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh - reading back, I think I made Brian's point too narrow - I thought he meant that the flaw itself directly contradicted what the character was trying to achieve.


----------



## Grimward (Feb 28, 2009)

Well.......


(spoiler follows)



.....that seems to be part of what Brian _*is*_ describing.  Continuing with the Earthsea example, Ged spends half the book fearing the shadow that pursues him, then much of the rest chasing it but fearing it at the same time, and had this flaw continued, it would have laid waste to what Ged was trying to achieve (namely, to be free to chart his own destiny).

A rather spare and generalized recounting of the story, but don't want to be too descriptive against the off-chance that you've (and others reading this post) not read it and might want to do so at some point....


----------



## Interference (Mar 8, 2009)

The flawed hero/heroine, all bluff and bluster but as soft as butter underneath.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 8, 2009)

Difficult to answer, as a well constructed hero can be a person that doesn't necessarily have traits you would normally associate with, but still manages to overcome adversity and wins your admiration and respect.

There are many female heroines but one that rises to the top of my list is Delenn from B5. She had some funny moments, kick ass moments, many compassionate moments but for me she always seemed such a lady.

A particular male hero is harder for me to name, but I do like the characters who show a great deal of integrity, loyalty and honour; maybe the Knights to my Lady heroines?


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the kind of hero thats a little bit bad,a bit naughty yet garners sympathy. Kind of like Slippery Jim de Griz from Harry Harrison's Stainless Steel Rat books. Also the character type in Bester's Tiger Tiger. Roguish is a good way of describing him


----------



## Interference (Mar 9, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> I like the kind of hero thats a little bit bad,a bit naughty yet garners sympathy. Kind of like Slippery Jim de Griz from Harry Harrison's Stainless Steel Rat books. Also the character type in Bester's Tiger Tiger. Roguish is a good way of describing him



Yeah, rogues rock.


----------



## manephelien (Mar 10, 2009)

I like ambivalent types, i.e. heroes with a dark side and villains with a spark of good in them (Boromir, Gollum, Darth Vader). Oh, and the lovable rogues like Han Solo. My favorite females are strong and realistically portrayed, although not perfect.


----------



## SG-79 (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the smart cool sarcastic type with great one liners, shoot first ask later. (John Crichton, Han Solo, Mal Reynolds, Jack O'neill, Dean Winchester)Things would'nt be the same without them.


----------



## reiver33 (Mar 14, 2009)

If you shoot first you generally don't have to ask questions later (and generally can't). I'd second Mal Reynolds, who _will_ put you down if the situation requires it...


----------



## Ulmo (Jan 21, 2010)

I can name my favorite Fantasy Character. He is the average person who exerts amazing strength and courage. That I see best in the Tolkien character Sam Gamgee from the Epic Fantasy Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm inclined to say any character so long as they're well-rounded and well-written. That said, I've not read much that's been convincing about either knights or rogues: I'm always quite impressed when someone takes an old archetype and, without just inverting the trope, makes them seem realistic.

The character types I just _can't_ get are the ones I'm supposed to love despite them being either tedious or arrogant. As a (straight) bloke, I simply can't comprehend the "He's arrogant but/so I love him" figures in some romances. Mr Darcy seems boring and priggish to me, and most of those deep-but-troubled vampire types just read like pseuds. I guess I'm simply not the intended audience.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Feb 8, 2010)

My favorite character types? Just about any that's well developed, like said above.

But personally, I far prefer the mysterious, withdrawn characters that only slowly reveal themselves throughout a story, but once revealed, are found to be extremely deep and human.


----------



## Volkov (Feb 23, 2010)

I like magnificent bastards, they're like chessmasters but aren't afraid to get their hands dirty to pull off their schemes.  Of course, if said scheme relies on a million different variables to be pulled off, then we have a case of what tvtropes calls Xanatos Roulette.  I also have a thing for the evil overlord in full-plate armor that conceals every inch of his body.


----------

